# libnotify.so.1 czy da się dodać do gentoo?

## spinerr

Teraz jest "libnotify.so.4" a ja potrzebuję libnotify.so.1 dla sterownika do karty 3dsp by alamot. Da się?

Prosta kompilacja libnotify-0.4.5 i skopiowanie pliku symlinka libnotify.so.1  i biblioteki libnotify.so.1.1.3 do /usr/libs daje tylko errory.

Gentoo na kernelu 4.0.5 a więc okolice ~2015

próba emerge

```

emerge -av =x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

 * IMPORTANT: 33 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was nie, 12 lip 2015, 18:05:01.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5::gentoo [0.7.6-r1::gentoo] USE="(-introspection%*) (-test%)" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1 ("<x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-notify-send-0.1)

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libnotify:0

  (x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 (Argument)

  (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libnotify[introspection] required by (app-cdr/gcdemu-3.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

    >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.0 required by (gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                   ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    (and 11 more with the same problems)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-notify-send-0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-eselect/eselect-notify-send required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## spinerr

dobra nieważne, ten sterownik (alamot 3dsp) trzeba by przepisać na nowo.  W pliku Install....sh wystarczy zaremować te linijki z wyjściami (funkcje PRINTOFF i PRINTSTD) i wychodzi jak te sterowniki cudownie działają:

```

cp -f wlan/3dspusbwlan.ko /usr/local/3DSP/usb/

cp -f private/new_bluetooth_priv/3dspusbbtpriv.ko /usr/local/3DSP/usb/

cp -f private/wlan_priv/3dspusbwlanpriv.ko /usr/local/3DSP/usb/

cp -f tdspusbcardinit /etc/init.d/

chmod 755 /etc/init.d/tdspusbcardinit

Inserting modules...

insmod /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbbus.ko

insmod /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbwlanpriv.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbwlanpriv.ko: Unknown symbol in module

Makefile:36: polecenia dla obiektu 'install' nie powiodły się

make: [install] Błąd 1 (zignorowano)

insmod /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbwlan.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbwlan.ko: Unknown symbol in module

Makefile:36: polecenia dla obiektu 'install' nie powiodły się

make: [install] Błąd 1 (zignorowano)

insmod /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbbtpriv.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbbtpriv.ko: Unknown symbol in module

Makefile:36: polecenia dla obiektu 'install' nie powiodły się

make: [install] Błąd 1 (zignorowano)

insmod /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbbt.ko

insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /usr/local/3DSP/usb/3dspusbbt.ko: Unknown symbol in module

Makefile:36: polecenia dla obiektu 'install' nie powiodły się

make: [install] Błąd 1 (zignorowano)

```

Żaden moduł się nie załadował, error za errorem

----------

